# Scrap Relays



## Rag and Bone (Jun 27, 2008)

Any precious metals in relays? There seems to be a wide variety of them. I ran into some boards that have many "latching" relays and others that contain the solid state type.


----------



## donald236 (Jun 27, 2008)

some do have gold in them, im just not sure witch ones


----------



## jaun (Jun 28, 2008)

Many of them I have tested have palladium points, test them with little nitric and look for the yellow to orange-brown colour Pd makes in nitric.

The points on both types you mentioned range from gold plated silver, gold plated palladium, gold plated copper, solid palladium, solid silver, silver-plated copper, I’ve even found solid gold points on some. The list can go on and on, best to test them.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 29, 2008)

jaun said:


> The points on both types you mentioned range from gold plated silver, gold plated palladium, gold plated copper, solid palladium, solid silver, silver-plated copper, I’ve even found solid gold points on some. The list can go on and on, best to test them.



Your experience parallel's mine perfectly. One of my customers sent me a vial of contacts---which contained everything you mentioned. 

Harold


----------

